# Stressed about milk



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Sorry another milk question here.

My DD has had periods in the past where she wouldn't drink much milk.  We thought we had cracked it when we dropped her mid afternoon bottle and started giving one at night and morning and she was taking 8-9ozs morning and night.  Then about 2 weeks ago she started not wanting her milk again.  Now its a real fight to get milk into her.  She takes a couple of ounces then pushes it out of her mouth crys and gets frustrated and being laid back (tried giving it sitting up and that makes no difference).  I'm getting to the point where I'm getting really stressed about her not taking her milk and getting annoyed with her and upset and I don't like to feel this way with my little baby.

I know she needs about 500mls including food but I'm struggling to get her to drink probably 10ozs of milk.  She does have yoghurt and cheese on top of that and multi vits.

I've tried chaning forumla incase its the taste, changing size teats etc.

Can I had some milk shake powder to her formula in case its the taste she is bored of.  Or can I replace an ounce of forumla with cows milk to change the taste.  

How many ounces are in a small childs pot of yoghurt approx.

I'm getting so hung up on this minimum amount its starting to get me down.  My own HV did make a passing comment a while back about not to get hung up on minimum amount and let her have what she wants as she is alert and healthy and following her centile.  How important is this minimum amount and is it that important that I should be getting so worke dup like this and probably in turn upsetting my baby girl.

Wanted to add we aren't sure if its teething causing this as she was drinking milk fine before.  Also been waking couple times  in night lately when previously slept through.  So not sure if teething or hungry cos she's not drunk hardly any milk before bed.  We also stopped her infacol cos we thought she was okay so now not sure if its wind.  Just so stressed and confused and not enjoy bottle times.

Thanks

y xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Whats important is that she is gaining weight and is stable on her centile line (its fine to be below/above the line)

The 500ml is the minimal but there are some babies who wont have that. Its the ''overall'' picture as a HV we would look at ie development, growth etc.

Have you tried a cup?

It is also common for babies, once weaned, between 6-9 mths to get bored with milk.

Offer her the milk..let her take what she wants. If she refuses just take it away from her and offer a yoghurt or some cheese depending on time of day.

She is picking up on you being stressed. Molly was just the same. I ended up giving little and often through out the day.

Let her ''lead'' you with the milk ie if she wants it give it, let her take what she wants..if refuses just take it away. Try a few hours later.

Don't get concerned if she refuses...get her weighed weekly- fortnightly during this periods. Also, increase her foods if she refuses.

If she will take 10oz nicely in a day so be it. Increase her solids with extra cheese, milky puddings, milky sauces, yoghurts.

Adding milk shake...I wouldnt as this will make the milk sweet and is not good for her teeth. Adding cows milk to formula may not make any difference.

Stay in touch  

Jxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Ps

Some yoghurt's contain as much calcium as a cup of milk

As brand's can vary its best to look at each type and see whats best.

Jxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette.

Its nice to hear some good advice and that if she will only take 10 ozs then so be it.  She had about 5ozs this morning then 4 oz cows milk with ready brek 5 ozs tonight reluctantly and she's had a couple of yoghurts today.  So not as bad.

I have tried several different cups bu that hasn't worked either.  I really have been getting quite upset and stressed about it.  Its the thrashing around she does when lying her back and trying to get her to drink it that I don't get.

She really does appear to be fed up of the milk so I will do as you say and let her take what she wants and then stop.  Maybe by doing that she will want to take more.  I can but hope.

Struggling with letting her lead me though as I've tried everything in the morning from giving it as soon as she wakes, leaving it an hour to get hungry etc  Still doesn't help.  And at night its hard to get it right so that she isn't too tried but yet is ready for it.  Give tea t 4pm and milk around 6/6.30 but still doesn't take it.

Thanks again Jeanette you have really helped me feel better that she is not taking so much.

She really has followed the same centile since birth and in fact has just jumped up slightly and I had her weighed at her 8 month check last week and she had put on 11ozs in two weeks.

Didn't realise that yoghurts contained that much.  What is that equivalent to in ounces and what do I look for on the container to know.

Love Y xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay very bad morning.  DH tried to give milk.  Only took 2 ounces.  And then would only eat about 3 spoons of breakfast.  I've tried more milk since but not interested


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Well today as been the worst yet.

She would only take 2 ozs milk off dh this morning.  And only about an ounce before bed.  She has been very clingy and wingey all day.

So she's had hardly any milk today.  Do I need to worry or just go with her flow!!!!

Is it so important they have milk cos of nutrients?  I can't force feed her!

Thanks

Y xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Dont worry about these days..its only when its consistent.

She may well be about to come down with a bug hence the clinging & whinging

Dont get stressed..just give milk in her food stuff and increase dairy products

Stay in touch
Jxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette.

Its so funny you should say that as she has woken up with another cold and cough.  Well streaming nose so I assume its a cold and not just teething sniffles.  She is biting hard on her dummy to the side too.

This morning again she put the bottle to her mouth and then screamed after two sucks.  In the end I just used the formula to make up her breakfast so mixed it with Ready Brek and got about 5 ounces into her with ready brek.

You say don't worry and its only when consistent but she's been refusing most milk for a good two weeks now.  Maybe I| should just accept she's not a milk baby and stop worrying.

Is that what you would suggest.

Thanks again I'd be lost without you

Y xx


----------

